# Wer ist der Vater? (Etwa ein Stichling?)



## Christine (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

nachdem ich neulich feststellen durfte, dass ich Augen mit Schwanz im Teich habe, konnte ich heute ein Exemplar entdecken, dass mittlerweile wie ein Fischchen aussieht.

Es ist mein bisher größter Nachwuchsfisch, ca. 2 cm lang, und wenn man ganz genau hinschaut, sieht man: Er ist geringelt! 

So - wer sind nun die Eltern? __ Moderlieschen, Goldelritzen oder Bitterlinge? 
Die Elritzen waren die einzigen, die keine Ambitionen hatten. 

Kann es eventuell sein, dass die Goldelritzen in der Wildfarbe zur Welt kommen und erst später gelb werden. 
Oder mendeln die zurück 

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer ist der Vater?*

hallo Christine,

meine Goldelritzen kamen alle schon orange zur Welt.

Bei geringelt tip ich da mehr aufs Lischen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer ist der Vater?*

 nee, nee - Andy - geringelte Lieschen, wo gibbet denn sowas?

Hier mal zwei ganz frische Bilder von meinem Liebling:


 

 

Noch mal zu Erinnerung - in meinem Teich schwimmen

__ Moderlieschen (Leucaspius delineatus)
Goldelritzen (Pimephales promelas)
Elritzen (Phoxinus phoxinus)
Bitterlinge (vermutlich Rhodeus sericeus sericeus)
dreistachlige Stichlinge (Gasterosteus aculeatus)



Es werden also noch Wetten angenommen!


----------



## unicorn (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer ist der Vater?*

ich tippe auf Stichling - habe dieses Foto im inet gesehen: http://www.pdae.de/pictures/stichling.jpg


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer ist der Vater?*

 Mönsch Manuela, Du weißt doch, keine Bilder im I-Net mopsen sondern verlinken!

Das nächste Mal gibt es aber 

Zur Strafe hier lesen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19970 und 100 mal schreiben "Ich darf keine Fotos aus dem Inet mopsen!"

Das gilt für alle  :haue3


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer ist der Vater?*

Hallo Christine,

da Anfangs nur lischen, Goldelritzen und Bitterlinge
zur Auswahl standen, lagen die Lischen am Nächsten.
Wenn du __ Stichlinge hast trifft da geringelt natürlich
eher zu.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer ist der Vater?*

Ihr meint, die drei kleinen __ Stichlinge haben alle anderen rechts überholt? Ich war davon ausgegangen, das die drei, die waren so winzig, noch nicht soweit sind...


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer ist der Vater?*

...aber sonst trägt doch keiner nen geringelten
Clownanzug 

Die sind halt frühreif...oder aus Italien,
die sind auch nicht so groß...lol


----------



## Inken (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer ist der Vater? (Etwa ein Stichling?)*

Meine Else!

Ich kann auch bloß vermuten, was derzeit an Youngsters im Teich schwimmt.

Das hier ist wahrscheinlich ein __ Goldfisch:  
Und das könnten kleine, wilde Elritzen sein:  

So viel zum Ausschlussverfahren! Die sind es nicht!


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer ist der Vater? (Etwa ein Stichling?)*

Hi,

hab den Papa (oder doch die Mama ) gestern gesichtet. Hatte genau den gleichen geringelten Schlafanzug an, damit steht fest: Junior ist ein Stichling! 

Und ich hätte sogerne Lieschen gehabt...


----------



## HaMaKi (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer ist der Vater? (Etwa ein Stichling?)*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Und ich hätte sogerne Lieschen gehabt...



..hattest Du nicht letztes Jahr Lieschen-Nachwuchs? Ich kann mich da schwach an einen Thread erinnern 

Stichling-Nachwuchs ist doch auch toll, oder..?


----------



## Christine (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer ist der Vater? (Etwa ein Stichling?)*

Hi,

ja - aber da ist nichts von durchgekommen. Und meine Lieschen werden ja auch nicht jünger. Nicht, dass die noch bei mir Aussterben, wo die doch immer so schwer zu kriegen sind, weil man daran nichts verdienen kann... 

__ Stichlinge sind auch niedlich. Es sind übrigens mindestens 8 Stück.
Hier mal der stolze Vater...


----------



## HaMaKi (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer ist der Vater? (Etwa ein Stichling?)*

dann drück' ich jetzt doch mal extra doll die Daumen!!!
 :beeten


----------

